# GPS sucks



## Nick781 (Dec 7, 2014)

I used google maps for the longest time and it sucked. I just switched to Waze it was all good until I screwed up a trip. Anyone use anything else?


----------



## Avi-ator (Sep 18, 2015)

If your issue with google maps is the lag time after an address is loaded from the Partners app, I've noticed this anomaly too. The voice directions would be out of sync with the map display. What I do now is get a good look at the pax location on the native app, before I hit "start navigation" that way, I can at least begin to head in the general direction while Google maps calibrate.


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

And this is one of the reasons uber should let the drivers see the destination before pax get in the car. At least you can start figuring out how to get there.


----------



## Avi-ator (Sep 18, 2015)

Uber should at least give drivers that option after a pre-determined amount of hours or rides, say, after 8 rides per an online connection. I think it'll give drivers more incentive to stay online longer once they know they can choose, after all, no one really likes that city limits ping in the final minutes of their night. This could be a win win for all.


----------



## Nick781 (Dec 7, 2014)

Waze has been freezing mid trip on me and it happened the other night and one trip that was supposed to be like five minutes ended up being 20 minutes the guy who requested was being a ****** bag but there friends were nice about it


----------

